# Android browsers



## srw (18 Mar 2012)

I'm using a new Android tablet, running the latest OS (Ice-Cream Sandwich). Both the browsers I've tried work oddly when replying to a thread.

Opera Mobile (in general horrible) always opens a new window to reply.
The stock Android browser, set to load the desktop site, doesn't quote the post when I click the "reply" button.

Any suggestions - for solutions or alternative browsers?


----------



## The Brewer (18 Mar 2012)

Been fiddling with the updated firefox for the last couple of days and its slightly better, I just find the stock browser better for video.


----------



## Shaun (18 Mar 2012)

Are you using the mobile skin?

Do you have Tapatalk?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Mar 2012)

Using Dolpin HD here works ok except there is no emotions box above the reply box and sometimes you need to click the reply link twice to get it to quote in the repy box.

Also tried:

Stock android browser - laggy when typing replies
Firefox - Cursor jumps around in reply box
Boat Browser - Need to click the reply link a few times to get it to quote in the reply box.
Opera mobile & mini - Problems with replying


----------



## Norm (18 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> The stock Android browser, set to load the desktop site, doesn't quote the post when I click the "reply" button.


Are you sure about that? When I quote on my Android phone, the text doesn't appear in the reply box until I tap inside the box, then it's all as it should be. If I just clicked "Reply" without clicking in the box, it would appear to be the same as you write.


----------



## srw (18 Mar 2012)

Quite sure, Norm!
I'll give Dolphin a whirl - the stock browser is quite laggy while typing (I've got an Asus eeeeeeee pad with an attached real keyboard.

(Admin - yes, desktop theme; no tapatalk.)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Quite sure, Norm!
> I'll give Dolphin a whirl - the stock browser is quite laggy while typing (I've got an Asus eeeeeeee pad with an attached real keyboard.
> 
> (Admin - yes, desktop theme; no tapatalk.)



Thats what i found the site is very laggy when typing using the standard browser it makes it almost impossible to post replies, and i dont really want to be using tapatalk on the tablet.


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2012)

Trying dolphin for the first time after reading this thread, looks to be better than the stock one so far, will see how I get on over the next few days


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Trying dolphin for the first time after reading this thread, looks to be better than the stock one so far, will see how I get on over the next few days



Do you get the smilies, insert picture, etc box just above the reply box with dolphin as it is missing on my tablet.


----------



## The Brewer (18 Mar 2012)

Oh Dolphin looks good so far, smilies look normal


----------



## srw (18 Mar 2012)

That's odd. On Dolphin I get the grey box, but it's fairly laggy to type and the same lack of content problem is still there. But loading is pretty darned quick.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> That's odd. On Dolphin I get the grey box, but it's fairly laggy to type and the same lack of content problem is still there. But loading is pretty darned quick.



If you look in the settings what user agent have you got it set to, i tried setting it to Desktop and the smilies box was there but it was laggy so i now use either iphone or ipad user agent and there is no lag but also no smilies box.


----------



## rusky (18 Mar 2012)

The problem I have on Android is when I click the quick reply box, the keyboard doesn't appear


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Mar 2012)

rusky said:


> The problem I have on Android is when I click the quick reply box, the keyboard doesn't appear



Which browser and what device are you using


----------



## rusky (19 Mar 2012)

HTC Sensation XE with whatever the standard browser is


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2012)

Phil_hg: which settings menu do you mean? I can't see anything relevant.


----------



## potsy (19 Mar 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Do you get the smilies, insert picture, etc box just above the reply box with dolphin as it is missing on my tablet.


Not on the mobile version Phil, I just type the code in


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Mar 2012)

rusky said:


> HTC Sensation XE with whatever the standard browser is



If you are using a phone you would be better off using tapatalk thats what i use on my htc desire s, i only use a browser on my tablet.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Phil_hg: which settings menu do you mean? I can't see anything relevant.



On my tablet it is in the settings -> dolphin settings menu


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Not on the mobile version Phil, I just type the code in



Oh i see, my tablet has a smiley shortcut menu but i dont know what they all are coz it only shows the shortcut not the actual smiley ;-)


----------



## srw (20 Mar 2012)

Dolphin browser + Ipad setting = satisfaction!

If anyone hasn't tried it, I'd recommend Dolphin over the stock android browser - much quicker all round.


----------

